# Sticky Rice - Want to make sushi!!



## GPOE (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a rice cooker (if I need one) but need the know-how to make sticky rice. I'd like to make homemade sushi.

What type of rice do i need? 
Coooking instructions?

Searched but couldn't find threads about this. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been making it with the following recipe.  Tastes great!

*Sushi Rice recipe*

Your local supermarket will probably have sushi rice.


----------



## Scotch (Mar 14, 2009)

CalRose rice works well. It's actually a medium grain, but it's quite sticky.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 14, 2009)

Scotch said:


> CalRose rice works well. It's actually a medium grain, but it's quite sticky.


 
I agree. You can find CalRose in most big supermarkets. If you want to go all out you can go to a Japanesse market and buy sushi rice (most people will not notice). 

As to how to cook it I use a rice cooker. I have a fairly nice one I saw the same one today at a Korean market for $149.


----------



## GPOE (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks guys - I appreciate the tips. I'll probably make some this week and let you know how I did!

Geoff


----------



## GuamDude (Mar 16, 2009)

make sure to wash and rinse the rice at least four times to ensure it's nice and fluffy sticky, not pasty-sticky.

Do not shortcut and try and add the vinegar/sugar/salt mixture into the regular rice cooking water. Your rice will burn if so.

The difference between sushi rice 9 (such as Maruyu) and a Calrose rice is the sushi rice has more whole kernels than less expensive brands.

good luck on your sushi!


----------



## GPOE (Mar 24, 2009)

OK, had a mediocre first attempt at sushi last night. Got the cal rose rice and it was tasty - but verging gummy and pasty. I cooked the rice in my rice cooker according to directions - but then realized that I may have used too much vinegar solution that I cut in at the end (which tasted fine to me but didn't yield the proper consistency). Would too much vinegar make it gummy?

I did wash it for about 5 minutes, drained it for 15, and then cooked it. I then emptied into a glass bowl and "cut" in the vinegar solution. I may have over "mixed". 

Also, fanning the rice to cool it down was difficult for me.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 24, 2009)

Jasmine rice is naturally stickier than most rices folks cook regularly.  Plus it tastes fantastic!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2009)

GPOE said:


> ...but verging gummy and pasty. I cooked the rice in my rice cooker according to directions - but then realized that I may have used too much vinegar solution that I cut in at the end (which tasted fine to me but didn't yield the proper consistency). Would too much vinegar make it gummy?...




Sushi rice is supposed to be sticky.  That's why you use short grained rice for sushi.  It gets sticky so you can shape it and get it to stick to the nori when making sushi pieces.

You do have to rinse the rice extremely well.  You want the water to run clear.  Then drain and cook.


----------

